# Primitive Weapons List



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

Whats a list of primitive weapons that you can think of made out of mainly sticks and stones and tree bark (like for bows).

Long Bow
Sling
Spear
Clubs


----------



## Plissken (Dec 29, 2011)

stone axe


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

Atl-Atl
boomerang
swiss dart
barbed switch
saw toothed club
killing stick
pine gig
throwing spear
cane arrows
willow or holly cudgel
cinderblock hammer


----------



## C5GUY (Mar 22, 2012)

Besides my firearms I maintain a recurve 180lb. metal crossbow as well as ample supply of field tip bolts (arrows) and (25) 20" bolts with folding broadheads. Of course I also store 3 extra string/tips sets and a few extra broadheads. I have (2) slingshots, (1) Daisy and (1) Wristrocket with 45lb. pull surgical tubing. For slingshot ammo I keep several 1000 cheap marbles as well as some store bought steel ballbearings. I also have (1) Daisy pump up 177Cal./BB rifle and (1) C02 pistol. I could not count all the BB's I have since I have purchased these dudes since I was like 15 and I am now almost 60 years old. Other weapons, machetes, long knifes, hunting knifes, filet knifes, folding 6" sheath knife, several pair of numchucks which I have used for the past 22 years, throwing stars and a few other weapons that I cannot recall so late at night. One can never have enough weapons on hand I feel.
C5GUY


----------



## Sharpdogs (Jan 29, 2012)

You guys covered most, the one I can think of are:
- sling
- staff sling
- throwing stick
- atlatl
- spear
- bundle survival bow
- bolo
- blowgun (if you are around river cane)


----------



## Nathaniel (May 15, 2012)

A blowgun is the most coolest among them all, and handy too


----------

